# JBL MS-a1004 $199 Direct from JBL/HK



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

JBL MS A1004 4 Channel 400 Watt Car Audio Amplifier | eBay


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Excellent find. These amps are going for $350 on other sites.


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

Got EEEMMMM!

Thank You, SirBoomAlot.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Belated *thanks, sirbOOm*.

Saw your post and ordered a pair a few days ago, got shipment notice today.

Could'na done it without ya (and the deal from JBL/HK) !


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Appreciate it sirbOOm, was getting ready to order one from another site, saved me big bucks!! Will give u some love on rep power!!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Heyooooooo


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

1 left. Someone buy this and put it on the shelf before I do.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

WooHoo, my two delivered and look great .... power-up tomorrow, with a little cooperation from the weather gods


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Got it too, clean package! (never saw this kind)
But now... where can I fit this?


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

*Well, heck ....

Between the two units I'm missing 8 of the 16 setscrews for making speaker output connections 

Oh, and those allen wrenches included for those setscrews ... forget it, both are the wrong size   

I can only hope this inauspicious start doesn't portend greater problems with refurb unit QC*


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Brown boxes? Post pictures! Come on


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

FordEscape said:


> *Well, heck ....
> 
> Between the two units I'm missing 8 of the 16 setscrews for making speaker output connections
> 
> ...


Hmm... I haven't even opened mine yet. Will do when I get home.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Lol, first experience with JBL parts 800 number. After 30 minutes with the very difficult to understand (extreme accent) young lady she found my warranty file using the order number from the JBL email confirmation of my ebay purchase (thankful for that at least) and agreed to send the setscrews no charge. I never mentioned wrenches, I've got that covered.

Shortly after the call I get the email parts confirmation showing ...

Order No 2789652 
Item 65.1.2R520
Description *2.5mm Allen Wrench* 
Quantity 8 
Your Price 0.00

In 5 days I may get 8 Allen wrenches and no set screws (Oh Boy!)

Off to the local bolt-house to get setscrews, I definitely want to get these things powered-up for a check-out ASAP, there's a 30-day limit on the swap-out warranty.

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Humm I didn't check this, but will do.
Mine really looked new, no marks anywhere.
But about the refurb' reliability: 3 or my 4 came from HK ebay, and 1 used from here > no issue. But we never know of course.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

There is a picture of one on ebay in the brown refurb box.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

The missing setscrews being the only glitch (minor, solved with a run to the local bolt house) I've had 'em up and running for a day .... these things are great!

Thanks again for the lead, sirbOOm


----------



## tbomb (Nov 28, 2007)

Whats up with the price increase!!!??


----------

